# How do I define my wife is having orgasm or not?



## saya2saya

Hello ladies and married men; Kindly advice this inexperienced husband with a response.......I dont know when and how i can notice that my wife is having orgasm.....I always hear her moaning, talking dirty words, etc while doing sex....but how i will know is it orgasm or not....can anyone pls give some guidelines....thanks..


----------



## tacoma

Ask.

Then pay attention, you'll figure it out after awhile.
But ask first because a lot of women aren't capable of orgasm through intercourse alone so you're going to need to know if you have to apply some digital manipulation.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala2012

Usually when a woman has an orgasm you get the whole 'yes, oh yes' but following an orgasm a lot of women are very sensitive 'down there' and become less active (basically once they are done they are usually just waiting for you to finish). 

If your wife has reached the 'oh yes' moment then relaxes as though she may have lost interest then she has most probably had her moment.

Always be open and honest, ask her if she has been satisfied, ask her to tell you as she is reaching orgasm. Ask her what you can do to make sure she does. As Tacoma says a lot of women can't orgasm through intercourse alone and may need oral/hand stimulation as well. Good luck.


----------



## Lon

I too have started to wonder this... I've now been with three women in my life...

The first was high school sweetheart and I was never sure she climaxed, she'd just get really sensitive, everywhere, and I'd have to stop touching her. But it was nothing like what I know orgasm to be.

My second was my now ex wife, I definitely knew when she came because her body would shudder, toes would curl and she'd go silent... it was sexy and I knew she was in heaven.

Now been dating a new woman, and it feels much like it did with my first... she just gets sensitive, but VERY wet, and lets me continue but I can tell she is done (just not sure if she got to heaven ) She says she climaxes so I will just believe her! no complaints at all, but sure would be nice to be able to recognize it.

Interestingly, my ex was very comfortable touching herself, the other two won't admit to ever doing that


----------



## PBear

I think if a new partner wants to fake you out, it would be really tough to tell, unfortunately. There are some signs that might be easier to fake than others, but there's also involuntary things (like wetness, internal muscle contractions, etc) that indicate that she might be CLOSE, but doesn't mean she's reached her peak yet. The toe curling/muscle cramping/"don't touch me" signals are all pretty good, though...  

Lon, that's interesting to know about your current partner's refusal to admit that... My STBXW was like that too. But so long as she's happy, I guess that's all that counts. My thought with my STBXW was that the "not touching herself" thing was a sign that sex just wasn't that important to her. And that would be a big warning sign to me. Once burned, etc... But that's probably just my cynicism speaking up.

As with most relationship topics, communication is the best tool. Having an environment where both people feel comfortable bringing up any topic that needs discussing is ideal. 

C


----------



## CH

My wife does the grab the pillow real hard, head comes up, then the oh, oh, oh, oh, oh, followed by her legs spreading apart more.

And when it's over,

"I'm done."

Yes, she will literally say, I'm done. Most times, I just keep on going and give her the 2nd one, unless she's too sore down there, then we stop


----------



## chillymorn

go to femaleorgasm.com and watch .

videos of women materbating to orgasm and a detailed description of whats happening. the different stages of arousal....

I learned alot by watching and my wife has benefited greatly.



install a dimmer so you can see whats happening and can read the signs


----------



## luckycardinal

Yes, it's probably best to just ask her. Don't be concerned that she is lying to you or faking it, that is a HUGE turnoff to be grilled about whether you actually had one or not. If you ask her what she likes, she will likely tell you.


----------



## CH

BTW, just quick question, how long have you both been together.

Because it took us 2 years for my wife to site me down and say, touch here, rub there, do this, do that.

And it took me another 1 year to pick up on her vibe as to how fast, how hard, how to rock the boat as people would say.

And it took me another 4 or 5 years to pick up on when she was having the big O, before that I was too self absorbed on getting myself there that I didn't really pay that much attention to her during sex.

14 years married and 20 years (or is it 21), well one or the other lol, I know how to ride that horse to the finish line, each and every time. The only thing that sucks is that sometimes the horse gets across the finish line but the rider got thrown off 1/2 down and is still hauling butt trying to get to the finish line himself, :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Trenton

My legs shake and my entire body is overly sensitive to touch and almost ticklish. I'm not sure if it's like this for all women though.


----------



## saya2saya

Hmm...thanks for the tips and advices....we have been togther for around 7 years.....i used to get too much "oh yes, oh yes oh yes" etc...as well as too much dirty words and clear guidelines that where to lick where to suck as well as to how to Fxck......she used to tell clearly....but i never know she gets orgasm or not...i am just worried, i am coming before she getting orgasm or not..!!!! she never says....about orgasm....but she say everything else in sex......even her fanatsies she spells out during that time....


----------



## k-ci

Beleive me, you will know! Unless she has very small orgasms, it is very obvious and her vagina or inside will clench really tightly onto your penis, everytime. Its an automatic reflex of women orgasms.


----------

